# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Shower Meditating?

## LodeRunner13

A couple days ago, I was showering and I thought: The warm water is quite relaxing.So I started to relax,while sitting on the shower floor.I relaxed very easily,more easy than normal meditation.I wasn't really concentrating on breathing,more the water droplets.

----------


## Sivason

I love warm water for meditation. Floating in a hot tub is a good one, but I often do what you have described and enjoy it.

----------


## LighrkVader

I live in an aparment complex with shared hot water that never runs out. Shameless, but I do a long sit-down meditation in the shower almost every morning. So good.

----------


## pointofbeing

I wouldn't recommend mediating in a tub full of water at all.    1,676 Americans were reported to have drowned in a tub during the last five-year period.  More than pools and wild waters combined.  Falling asleep in a tub is actually quite easy, and kills way more people than one would imagine.

----------


## LodeRunner13

I have tried meditating in a full tub before, but in general it takes longer and you would rarely be able to even strech out completely, and now that you point this out, people should be careful. In general, though, I am mainly referring to just meditating on the floor of the bathtub and turning on the shower above you, not letting the tub fill up.

----------

